# Oncidium ornithorhynchum



## Chuck (Nov 9, 2010)

This is one of only a couple of oncidiums I own. I like the fragrance and this seems to be a pretty vigorous and productive clone, three spikes on each of two mature pseudobulbs this time. For the first couple of years that I owned this plants, it bloomed right at Christmas. Then gradually it bloomed a little earlier each year.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2010)

that's a beautiful plant


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2010)

Very impressive. I'm sure it must smell wonderful, also. How are you growing it? I seem to kill every one I lay my hands on.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 9, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Very impressive. I'm sure it must smell wonderful, also. How are you growing it? I seem to kill every one I lay my hands on.



I grow it in a CHC mix, 50% medium well washed CHC and 50% inorganic stuff like lava rock, sponge rock, and clay pellets with some charcoal added. I grow it bright and water it twice a week. Balanced fertilizer every three or four waterings. A little slow release fertilizer in the spring as a boost.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks, Chuck. Your media and growing technique don't differ that much from mine, except I haven't been growing them bright. Maybe that's the key.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 9, 2010)

Beautiful! Yhat's the biggest one I've seen. Mmmmmm.:drool:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 9, 2010)

I love the fragrance. I gave away my original...then I got another small one...it "vanished" in the tornado. Eventually I'll get another.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 9, 2010)

What a gorgeous display...   Awesome plant.... What do you mean by 3 spikes per bulb? I thought oncids produce maximum 2 spikes per bulb (1 from within each of the basal leaves/bracts)...?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2010)

I've seen so many around I thought, "Ho Hum..:snore:" but!!! 
I would like to send you 1 of the white and 1 of the yellow form to see what you could do with those too. Excellent growing.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome! :clap: I love the pendelous spikes. Most often you see upright, heavily staked spikes on these. I have a Oncidium Twinkle that I am waiting on. Love the fragrance.


----------



## Paul (Nov 10, 2010)

very nice bloom!!


----------



## Clark (Nov 10, 2010)

What a show!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 10, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> What a gorgeous display...   Awesome plant.... What do you mean by 3 spikes per bulb? I thought oncids produce maximum 2 spikes per bulb (1 from within each of the basal leaves/bracts)...?



I guess this plant doesn't know the rule.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 10, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I've seen so many around I thought, "Ho Hum..:snore:" but!!!
> I would like to send you 1 of the white and 1 of the yellow form to see what you could do with those too. Excellent growing.



I would like you send them too, but, damn CITIES, me living in Canada and all, hey.

Chuck


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2010)

With my luck I'd get busted going North this time and that would be it for me!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 10, 2010)

:clap: great job Chuck!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 11, 2010)

Interesting. I didn't know the bottom-most bracts can produce spikes as well..


----------



## etex (Nov 11, 2010)

Great display of blooms, and amazing plant! A very happy plant!!


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice plant! What is the potting media?

Paphman910


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 11, 2010)

Chuck said:


> I would like you send them too, but, damn CITIES, me living in Canada and all, hey.
> 
> Chuck



can't you take a few non-appendix one plants across the border with you to and from canada, if you declare them? I think the problem is when they are cites restricted. so, if someone were going to visit friends or family they could take a few oncidiums. so, once in canada someone could mail them normally
please correct me if i'm wrong, of course!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 11, 2010)

i don't know for sure but i thought you always need import paperwork when taking plants across international borders


----------



## Chuck (Nov 11, 2010)

Paphman910 said:


> Nice plant! What is the potting media?
> 
> Paphman910



It is medium CHC mix with 50% inorganic stuff added like lava rock,sponge rock etc.

I add a layer of pea gravel to the top. It helps stabilize the plant when first transplanted and I think it keeps the media more evenly moist as it dries.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> i don't know for sure but i thought you always need import paperwork when taking plants across international borders



were there import papers with the last banana you ate?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> can't you take a few non-appendix one plants across the border with you to and from canada, if you declare them? please correct me if i'm wrong, of course!


This isn't even funny Charles! 

There is no agriculture allowed across the USA/Canada border w/out Phytosanitary and CITES paperwork.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 11, 2010)

well, wasn't trying to be funny.. if this isn't the case, then why are people allowed to bring orchids that aren't appendix 1 along in their suitcase from another country? (or am I missing details here?)


----------



## Carl Austin (Nov 12, 2010)

Orchids must have a CITES certificate in order to import them into Canada from the United States. If they are shipped, they also need a phyto sanitary certificate. If they are brought across in your luggage, they don't need the phyto but they still must have the CITES declaration. 

Carl


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2010)

In Canada, I believe there is still the 'houseplant' rule, which allows you to take a limited amount of plants across without paperwork. I think the problem is when you give or sell them to someone else. That person did not have import papers. That rule might not still be in effect, though. 

Eric - I would suspect that even fruit needs import papers.

Carl - how would the method of importation determine if the plants need Phyto or not?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> What a gorgeous display...   Awesome plant.... What do you mean by 3 spikes per bulb? I thought oncids produce maximum 2 spikes per bulb (1 from within each of the basal leaves/bracts)...?



Well-grown Oncidiums and related hybrids can and do often produce 3 spikes per bulb. Possibly even more, but not sure. I've seen it before - quite impressive!


----------



## Carl Austin (Nov 12, 2010)

Kevin,

Imder the houseplant rule, up to 50 plants can come across as luggage without a phytosanitary certificate. This rule applies to orchids but a careful reading will find that orchids always need a CITES declaration.

Orchids that are shipped across the border, as opposed to coming as hand carried luggage require a phytosanitary declaration.

I don't know why the rules are like that.

Carl


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2010)

okay, I knew there was some sort of easing of restrictions there for border crossings, heard judges talking about it at our show (I think)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2010)

Kevin said:


> In Canada, I believe there is still the 'houseplant' rule, which allows you to take a limited amount of plants across without paperwork.



I don't know about going into Canada but trust me on Canada to USA - no plants w/out permits, trust me on that!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 12, 2010)

If you follow the "houseplant rule" which appears on several outdated websites you risk your plants and a fine. You might get away with it sometimes somewhere but orchids legally need CITIES documentation to be imported into Canada. If you doubt it, check with Agriculture Canada or what ever that department is being called today.


----------

